# Conexiones mediante pila para corriente



## saimonx (Dic 10, 2009)

Hola.

Recientemente me han dado un tocadiscos antiguo, y al conectarlo se oyó durante medio segundo y se apagó.

Más tarde me dí cuenta de la pletina para cambiar de 120 a 220 voltios.

El circuito, aunque lo pongas a 220, no funciona.

El único fusible que hay, está puesto a la entrada del circuito, entre la bobina y el circuito.

El fusible está bien, por lo que no se si realmente no ha sido dañado ningún circuito que se encuentre tras el fusible.

Mi teoría es que la bobina no va bien, y me gustaría saber qué opináis al respecto.

A parte, no se que tipo y medidas tiene la bobina, por lo que no puedo comprar una nueva.


El tocadiscos tiene un compartimento para pilas que está conectado directamente al circuito electrónico por un solo cable.

Las pilas dan un voltaje de 9V. Me gustaría saber si es posible conectar un transformador de 220V a 9V por la entrada de corriente de las pilas y si es así, como debería hacerlo, ya que me extraña que sólo tenga un cable de entrada y no dos como normalmente ocurre.

Enfín, supongo que os daréis cuenta de que no tengo demasiada idea del tema, pero un tocadiscos excede realmente de mi presupuesto y me encantaría arreglar este.

Un saludo y muchísimas gracias de antemano por vuestras respuestas


----------



## saimonx (Dic 11, 2009)

Hola a tod@s.


Necesito cambiar 6 pilas tipo "D" que dan un total de 9V a un transformador desde la corriente de casa (220v).

Lo primero de todo es saber si es posible hacer esta conversión, y segundo saber el transformador que necesitaría.

He leido que estas pilas dan 12000mAh en su versión alcalina, ¿esto hay que tenerlo en cuenta?

A ver si me podéis echar una mano, prometo colgar los resultados.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Selkir (Dic 11, 2009)

Hola Saimonx!

Las pilas tipo "D" son de 1'5V, así que para conseguir los 9V estarán en serie, con lo cual, la corriente será como si solo hubiese una pila. Eso que pone de 12000mAh es la corriente max que pueden sumistrar en una hora a pleno rendimiento, si mal no recuerdo (de todas maneras 12000mAh me parece una exageración, creo que te sobra un "0")

Si en las pilas pone 12.000mAh tu transformador tendrá que ser de 9V @ 12A, y si pone 1.200mAh el transformador tendrá que ser de 9V @ 1'2A (pídelo de 1'5A).

De todas maneras tendrás que armar una fuente de alimentación para pasar de corriente alterna a continua. No se cual es tu nivel de conocimientos de electrónica, pero te puedo ayudar en el diseño de una fuente de alimentación si no te aclaras.

Por cierto, ¿cual es el equipo que quieres modificar? Tal vez si pones el modelo o algo referente a este se te pueda ayudar mejor.

Espero tus repuesta y dudas, y no hay de que por ayudarte.


----------



## saimonx (Dic 11, 2009)

Pues creo que es 12000, o eso indica la wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D_battery

Te explico. Tengo un circuito con dos entradas posible de corriente. 

Una de corriente directa de enchufe, que pasa por una bobina. Tiene para 120v y 220v, y no me di cuenta y lo enchufé con 120v. Creo que la bobina no funciona, ya que no me da ningún parámetro con el multímetro, pero no sé ni que tipo es ni nada, por lo que no  puedo comprar una nueva. El fusible de entrada del circuito está intacto, por lo que presupongo que el circuito no ha sido dañado.

La otra entrada es mediante pilas, que va directamente de las 6 pilas en serie al circuito, por lo que he pensado cambiar las 6 pilas por el transformador.

No se si se te ocurre otra idea o si crees mejor que debería probar el circuito con pilas.

Mi nivel de electrónica es bastante básico, y me he metido en esto porque es un aparato que tiene mucho valor "sentimental"

Si me pudieras ayudar con los valores del transformador y a cambiar a corriente contínua te lo agradecería infinitamente. Aunque si piensas que hay otra solución posible mejor que la mía, no dudes en explicármela.


Un saludo, espero tus respuestas y MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 11, 2009)

Puedes enviar unas fotos ?. Salu2.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 11, 2009)

si nos dices que aparato es podremos ayudarte mejor.
detrás de el no ponía nigun dato sobre el consumo? 

sólo necesitas hacer una fuente con un transformador 220 a 9, un puente de diodos y condensadores, pero ya las venden hechas y muy baratas

saludos


----------



## saimonx (Dic 11, 2009)

Es un maletín portatil que contiene un tocadiscos, una radio y un radiocasette, todo ello unido.

Lo único que viene impreso es el modelo: 

NO6000 SUNNY V0X
29 Transistors 24 diodes
Power Supply
AC 110-120V/220-240V 50/60Hz
DC 9V (1,5x6 "D" Cells)

Y nada más


El maletín en cuestión es este, aunque mejor conservado: http://i30.tinypic.com/wb7z7t.jpg

Aquí tenéis una foto del circuito interno.

Los cables de la bobina están desconectados para hacer unas pruebas.

Avisad si queréis alguna otra foto con mas detalle.

Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 11, 2009)

parece muy antiguo, ya que menciona el número de semiconductores 

Lo que llamas "bobina" es el transformador, cuyo primario está quemado,
 y tenemos dos opciones:

-reemplazar el transformador, que no es recomendado, ya que desconocemos su voltaje de salida en intensidad

-comprar o armar una fuente de 9V y conectarla en el lugar de las pilas

para hacer esto último primero tenemos que saber cuanto consume el aparato,
para ello pon el tester en amperios y ponlo en serie con todo el conjunto de pilas para observar el consumo máximo

si es menor de un amperio podemos usar una de estas fuentes comerciales 






Si es mayor, tendríamos que montar una casera con un transformador de más potencia


Salduos


----------



## saimonx (Dic 11, 2009)

Que alegría me ha dado al verlo funcionando!!!

Lo he probado en la entrada y salida al circuito de las pilas y me da 6.70 (está en escala 10A)

A ver que solución le ves...

Muchas gracias


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 11, 2009)

Consume 6,7 amperios???? 

seguro que lo conectaste bien? me parece mucho

y dudo que ese mini-transformador tuviera esa potencia

para empezar ve por las tiendas de electrónica de tu barrio y pregunta por un transformador de 220 a 9V y 7 amperios

probablemente lo tengas que encargar y te costará algo carillo... 

saludos


----------



## saimonx (Dic 11, 2009)

Lo he conectado directamente en el circuito sobre la entrada del polo positivo y el otro en el negativo.

Al conectarlo deja de funcionar y te lo marca el tester en escala 10A, cuando lo dejo de tocar los cables con el tester al circuito, vuelve a funcionar.


Está bien lo que he hecho?

Cuando hablas de carillo, a cuanto puede ascender??


Muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 11, 2009)

Hola.
Cómo haz medido la corriente.
Creo que estás midiendo el voltaje.
Ya que imagino que la pilas están en su compartimiento, y en ese lugar no se puede medir la corriente, sólo el voltaje de las pilas es posible medir allí.

Usa tu multímetro, pon la opción Voltios DC - rango de 15V ó 20 V 
y mide el voltaje de las pilas en el compatimiento.

Por el tamaño del transformador, no parecer ser capas de entregar 6A o más.

No sé si por donde vives hay al centro técnico que rebobine transformadores, sí es así, llévalo a rebobinar, pero que quede con el voltaje de tu localidad en el primario y que mantenga el voltaje del secundario.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota:
Mira si el aparato tiene una entrada de voltaje DC, ya que por esa entrada se puede poner un adaptador CA/CC (AC/DC) de 9V DC.
Si tiene esa entrada debes verificar la polaridad del plug de entrada


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 11, 2009)

Creo que lo has conectado mal

seguramente lo habrás puesto en paralelo con las pilas, y te hace corto, por eso el aparato no funciona cuando mides

tienes que ponerlo así, pero con todas las pilas:


----------



## saimonx (Dic 11, 2009)

Puesto de esa manera me aparece 0.08A (conectándolo en la clavija de 10A y poniendo el multimetro a 10A)

Pero el caso es que el circuito no funciona al marcarme el 0.08.

Es normal? Son los 0.08 los amperios??


P.D.: Al cambiar un cable por otro del multimetro, me da -0.9


----------



## Tuxkid (Dic 12, 2009)

No...no has hecho una mala utilizacion del multimetro debes de colocarlo correctamente si te fijas en los bornes de tu multimetro debe de indicarte bien donde debe de ir el positivo de la punta y el otro extremo a la fuente que en este caso son las pilas si te has fijado bien en elmultimetro debe de haber una leyenda que conectes 

*********()10A <--aqui debes de poner la punta positiva al compartimiento de pilas
*
*
*********()+ 500 volts <-- no se conecta.
*
*
*
*********()-GND <--aqui debe de ir la entrada de energia que es la pila

si en dado caso no me di a entender muy bien pues buscare la forma de hacerlo.
En si con el transformador lo que sucedio fue que se te quemo el bobinado primario donde se conecta a la red local de tu pais.

asi como te aconsejaron de ir a informarte a un lugar donde bobinen transformadores o que solo te bobinen el primario ya que el secundario no le sucedio nada.

Suerte.


----------



## saimonx (Dic 12, 2009)

Bueno, muchas gracias a todos.

La cosa esta solucionada y el tocadiscos funcionando.

Al medirlo bien, me dió un total de 0.26A, por lo que he comprado una fuente de alimentación interna (de aspecto similar a la que se rompió) de 220v a 9v y 0.5A.
Y también un diodo para cambiar la corriente alterna en continua. 

Y todo esto lo he conectado entre el cable de corriente hasta la entrada de corriente de las pilas al circuito.

Por lo que finalmente he obtenido el correspondiente a las pilas, pero enchufándolo a la red de casa.


Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda. Sin vosotros, hubiera ido a la basura. 

A seguir así!!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 13, 2009)

> Al medirlo bien, me dió un total de 0.26A, por lo que he comprado una fuente de alimentación interna (de aspecto similar a la que se rompió) de 220v a 9v y 0.5A.
> Y también un diodo para cambiar la corriente alterna en continua.


 
No entendí esto
has comprado unn transformador o una fuente de alimenteción entera?
si es así no hace falta el diodo, pero si es sólo un transfromador necesitarás
un condensador desupés del diodo para rectificar la salida

saludos


----------



## saimonx (Dic 13, 2009)

Corriente 220v------>Fuente de alimentación interna de 220v a 9v (0.5A)----->Diodo(para cambiar de alterna a continua)

Y todo esto en el lugar de las pilas.

He hecho lo que me recomendó el de la tienda de informática. Busqué un transformador externo, pero era demasiado caro, y en los chinos no encontré.

Estuvo funcionando ayer toda la tarde y ahora mismo lo tengo puesto también.

Y no da signos de debilidad...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 13, 2009)

consigue una foto de esa fuente de alimentación

no me ha quedado claro si la salida es alterna o continua

y además del diodo necesitas un condensador


----------



## saimonx (Dic 13, 2009)

Siento no poder ofrecer mas fotos. Ya he cerrado el tocadiscos y me ha costado encajarlo todo.

Como te indico es como está puesto. El de la tienda me dijo que con eso era suficiente, y parece que así es.

Si tienes alguna otra duda, lánzala.

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 13, 2009)

buscame por internet alguna foto

una fuente que como rectificador sólo tiene un diodo jamás puede ofrecer una salida continua, en todo caso será una corriente pulsante

si por el contrario, la salida ya e continua, ese diodo sobra


----------



## saimonx (Dic 13, 2009)

El diodo es como el siguiente: http://www.romware.net/spa/item/extractimg.cgi?action=large&code=dani>0004936

Modelo: B380C-1500

La fuente es el modelo 9157 de la marca Jesiva: http://www.jesiva.com/jesiva08/9V.html


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 13, 2009)

ahhhhhhh
pero eso no es una fuente, es un transformador solo

y lo otro no es un diodo es un *puente de diodos *cuya salida es una corriente pulsante, que no sirve para el aparato (igual funciona, pero no es bueno)
a la salida tienes que ponerle un condensador de por ejemplo 2200 uF para que la salida sea totalmente continua







Mira la gráfica; 

la onda superior es la entrada que le pones al puente de diodos, y la de abajo la salida, siendo que la onda que necesitamos es totalmente plana (corriente continua)







para ello tenemos que poner un condensador gordo entre el mas y el menos del puente, quedando mas o menos así la salida:






Como ves, no es perfecta (línea roja), pero aceptable para esta aplicación

Espero que lo hayas entendido

Un saludo!


----------



## saimonx (Dic 13, 2009)

Y que fallo puede acarrear a largo plazo en el sistema?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 13, 2009)

Eso no se puede saber..

puede que no pase nada, puede que se dañe la electrónica, los motores...

lo que si que pasara seguramente es que la mússica s eoirá con un sonido grave y molesto de fondo.

ocurre eso?

en caso contrario, puede que las pilas estuvieran conectadas antes del redctificador.
no lo creo, pero de ser así funcionaria bien

saludos


----------



## saimonx (Dic 13, 2009)

Se escucha a la perfección, tanto el tocadiscos como la radio, el casette no lo he provado.


Además, tiene un regulador de tono para graves y agudos, por lo que no he notado la música más grave de lo normal.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 13, 2009)

la corriente pulsante se apaga 120 veces por segundo (o 100, segun la frecuencia de la red) y esto proboca el desgaste paulatino de los componentes y mas de los semiconductores, el daño a largo plazo es la destruccion del equipo, yo si recomentaria el capacitor


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 13, 2009)

Hola.

Si está rectificado, y lo conecta en los terminales de las pilas, no necesita condensador, porque, las pilas se conectan directamente al condensador del filtro de alimentación (cuando se usan las pilas para alimentar el aparato), por eso es que se escucha bien el aparato.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 13, 2009)

buen punto, no habia considerado que el filtrado original se encuentra en la placa a donde van las baterias, tienes razon elaficionado


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 14, 2009)

Bueno, pues problema resuelto

que disfrutes de su música

Un saludo!


----------



## saimonx (Dic 14, 2009)

Muchas gracias a todos!!!


----------

